# E45 M3 CSL Refurb



## youdsym3 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Recently had my M3 CSL alloys refurbished. Happy with the powder coating finish although there is evidence of orange peel but overall the finish is good.

before fitting new centre badges and new Pilot Super sport tyres























































Alloys with new tyres and centre caps. Also sealed initially with PB Wheel sealant then a coat of FKP1000:





































May in the near future see if I can remove some of the orange peel using wet and dry sandpaper and polishing. The only reservation i have is due to the amount of spokes, it will not only be a pain in the backside to get in all the nookes and crannies but will also take a long time to rectify.


----------



## youdsym3 (Aug 4, 2009)

E45 M3? like to know what one of those look like. I ment E46!


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Look good, but be very careful about wet sanding..The powder coated finish is almost plasticised, and nothing like normal body paint...not sure how it would react to this treatment, or how it would polish back....be interested in opinions though...


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lets see them on the car! love them wheels.


----------



## youdsym3 (Aug 4, 2009)

pics of the alloys on the car as requsted:
































































whilst i am uploading pics i thought id share the following pics below showing a rust sport on the rear drivers arch. had the car for just over three years now and the rust bubble was present when i bought the car. It hasnt got any worse in the time of my ownership. what u reckon i should do, leave it as it is and keep an eye on it or get it sorted. Dont really want to respray the car as all of the paint is from factory. any suggestions would be appreciated.










close up of rust bubble in question:










also any suggestions as to how this rust bubble may have occured? I am thinking it may be from a possible stone chip.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Car and wheels are lovely! I've just put these but reps on my one series coupe, but yours are much nicer. 

For the rust, i think the best option would be to respray that making sure the rust is properly treated. You'd need to paint the rear quarter and blend into the door, i guess around £450 for that sort of job.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Got an M3 myself, and constantly argued with myself over whether I should get CSL's or not. I love the shine that comes from the factory wheels when they're really clean and think I'd miss it.

As for the rust spot, you'll still be able to get it done free by BMW under the paint warranty mate.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

bildo said:


> Got an M3 myself, and constantly argued with myself over whether I should get CSL's or not. I love the shine that comes from the factory wheels when they're really clean and think I'd miss it.
> 
> As for the rust spot, you'll still be able to get it done free by BMW under the paint warranty mate.


How long is the paint warranty on BMWs? My parents had the 19 inch chrome m3 alloys on there e46 m3 and i thought they were nice too tbh.


----------



## youdsym3 (Aug 4, 2009)

didnt think of that one. BMW offer a 10 year warranty from rust dont they? If it is going to get worse then i will get it repainted but since ive owned the car(3 years) it hasnt got any worse. Is this likely to stay as it is or get progresively worse as the car gets older. Im sure once the car has been repainted and blended into the door you wont be able to tell but im against having new paint but if its required then ill have to bite the bullet i guess.


----------



## youdsym3 (Aug 4, 2009)

just "googled" BMW paint warranty and it appears that the warranty is for only 5-6 years from what i read. My car is Nine years old this October so it looks as if this wont be an option. Worth me taking it to a decent dody shop and enquiring as to what the best option would be.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

youdsym3 said:


> just "googled" BMW paint warranty and it appears that the warranty is for only 5-6 years from what i read. My car is Nine years old this October so it looks as if this wont be an option. Worth me taking it to a decent dody shop and enquiring as to what the best option would be.


paint warranty is different from corrosion warranty though. Perhaps the replies above didn't differentiate between them properly.


----------



## matsgarage (May 4, 2011)

You wouldn't get that done under warranty because it's a stonechip


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

Rust warranty is 10 years, on cars made after 1st Jan 2004.

Got a smaller rust bubble done late last year.


----------

